# Aquarium Reverse Osmosis and DI machine



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guy's,
I haven't tested my water, lately, but I know the number's will be the same. I have a 120g, with a xp3 running, the tank has been going for 2.5 month's,fairly new tank. I have high ph 8-8.4 and my alk is 300, way to high. 
I've tried to find thing's on the net, to help me lower the number's. Oh, and my ammonia is .5. I read somewhere that , you could get reverse osmosis (ro) water from my lfs. To use as my fresh water, for water changes. But, that I would have to use this water, every time. Pain in the butt, to have to go to the store all the time.
I was on the seachem website, when I discovered the RO/DI machine, they are selling. They didn't have any price's, so I searched and found other co. that have the same or better machine. So, I'm thinking about buying a RO/DI machine. It say's it wil remove alot of the bad stuff, and give me Pure clean water. Say's I wouldn't have to use any additive's. This machine will also produce clean drinking water.
So, do any of you guy's have a ro/di machine? What kind of luck have you had with it? Did your water parameter's improve? Do you use the pure water, as your fresh water, that you put in the tank at water change's? My lfs's don't offer ro water, that I've seen. 
Does DI stand for distilled water? Would this machine, be a wise investment if you have problem's with your water para's? Maybe I should wait and let thing's be, and see if my number's improve. What's a good brand of a ro/di machine?
TY Gerrad


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If I were you I would be testing my water atleast once a week since your ammo is up.
It's more toxic with a higher ph so def be on top of it with frequent small waterchanges, say 20% three times a week till your ammo drops.

Not really sure if you need an ro machine, maybe someone else can ring in on that.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how to get my ammonia down to 0. I mean, there will be poop laying around, all the time. Till I do a water change. I clean up any food that my caribe don't eat,in 5 min's. Since, I have changed to sand,alot of debri hang's about. I'm thinking that my xp3, need's help. I'm going to try to buy a fx5 and do more water changes.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Seems like a bit of overkill. From the readings I have done, RO/DI systems seemed to be used for difficult fish and breeding ... for the average piranha keeper... not needed.

Your PH is not ideal, but it will not be a problem. Maybe you might have a more difficult time breeding - I don't know... but for keeping and enjoying your p's for years to come, you will be fine.

Invest your money in making water changes easier, and more frequent - this would be a wiser way to spend dollars in my opinion. IE: Automatic Water Changer


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea,maybe I don't need a machine. I've never needed one. I've had other p's, using the same water. Rb's and a blk mask elong.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> Yea,maybe I don't need a machine. I've never needed one. I've had other p's, using the same water. Rb's and a blk mask elong.


I keep all my p's in water with the same exact PH as you state... no problems what so ever over the years. I have never tried breeding, but then perhaps PH would be a problem.

If you were trying to breed, maybe the option of RO/DI water would be a good option..... who knows. But for just general keeping / growing out of p's - put your money into an Automatic Water Changer... this would be much wiser.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

yea,I have no intention in trying to breed my caribe. I just want to keep them happy and healthy.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> yea,I have no intention in trying to breed my caribe. I just want to keep them happy and healthy.


Change your water frequently.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't use only reverse osmosis water... I forget why but I have heard many times that it's not a good idea.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Don't use only reverse osmosis water... I forget why but I have heard many times that it's not a good idea.


Come on Trigga, if you are going to make a statement like that I want to know why!

My position is that they are a great product, but really don't serve a purpose in this situation. Increasing the water changes either manually or by automatic water changer would complete what the OP is looking for.

RO/DI are fantastic products, just in this situation $$ are better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm sure someone knows why it's just slipped my mind.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm glad that i waited before I put money toward's a ro/di machine. Maybe I'm jumping the gun, on my new tank. My caribe seem to be fine. They have healed 95%(ammonia burn), since they were first introduced to the tank (2.5 week's ago). There very active, and eat like pig's in front of me. lol


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> I'm glad that i waited before I put money toward's a ro/di machine. Maybe I'm jumping the gun, on my new tank. My caribe seem to be fine. They have healed 95%(ammonia burn), since they were first introduced to the tank (2.5 week's ago). There very active, and eat like pig's in front of me. lol


Baby Caribe are difficult to stop from canabalizing.....

One suggestion that was given to me was daily water changes of 40%.... not sure if it works... Have not kept baby caribe in a long time.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

well, I might be selling my caribe or getting a tank divider. I'm looking into getting a gibbus.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Gibbus are neat - I have one. Somewhat Rhombeus like - more elongated.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Found out why plum... R/O machines remove alot of the natural minerals and other beneficial stuff from the water...by purifying it it pretty much makes it just basically h20. Normal water has a bunch of other stuff in it in trace elements that are beneficial to fish.

Although i guess you could buy all those trace element suppliments and add them to your tank, they are known to cause algae bloom and they arent very cheap.. i bought a four oz bottle of vitachem online and it ran me 20 bucks with taxes and all that. It will last me a while since i just add it to the food but i cant imagine adding some after every waterchange.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Found out why plum... R/O machines remove alot of the natural minerals and other beneficial stuff from the water...by purifying it it pretty much makes it just basically h20. Normal water has a bunch of other stuff in it in trace elements that are beneficial to fish.


 Yep your right. Like most people will tell you it purifys the water, but it will take out both good and bad. Its good to dilute the water to lower the pH and hardness but dont use it only. Saltwater tanks do use it only as tap water causes algae, so the idea is strip everything from the water then add what you want back.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Found out why plum... R/O machines remove alot of the natural minerals and other beneficial stuff from the water...by purifying it it pretty much makes it just basically h20. Normal water has a bunch of other stuff in it in trace elements that are beneficial to fish.
> 
> Although i guess you could buy all those trace element suppliments and add them to your tank, they are known to cause algae bloom and they arent very cheap.. i bought a four oz bottle of vitachem online and it ran me 20 bucks with taxes and all that. It will last me a while since i just add it to the food but i cant imagine adding some after every waterchange.


Very intersting! thank you for this information. I had not researched much into this as I just perform high volume of water changes opposed to looking into purchasing a RO/DI systems... thus, thank you for the information.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

reverse osmosis is impossible.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

momo18 said:


> reverse osmosis is impossible.


? What do you mean impossible?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> QUOTE (momo18 @ Sep 1 2009, 11:09 AM)
> reverse osmosis is impossible.


Yeah im curious too b/c for the past several years ive been getting 0-2ppm out of my RO/DI Unit


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

I have been using R/O for years and it is great. No need to add chlorine remover and there are plenty of trace elements introduced by the food and substrate.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah it amazes me how ignorant people are that have never used RO/DI, Yeah it does strip the water down to 0ppm, but Vitachem is not what you use to redeposit mineral content. You use Seachem equilibrium or a similar, it does not cause a algae boom, thats why all reef guys use them is to prevent a algae boom.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Yeah it amazes me how ignorant people are that have never used RO/DI, Yeah it does strip the water down to 0ppm, but Vitachem is not what you use to redeposit mineral content. You use Seachem equilibrium or a similar, it does not cause a algae boom, thats why all reef guys use them is to prevent a algae boom.


Please elaborate as you have caught my interst, though having a hard time understanding what you are trying to say.

Thank you,


----------

